# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  عندما تدخلون المنتدى انطلقو من هنا ليزداد نور ايمانكم

## بن موسى آل غزوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000
0000000000000000000000000000000000
انطلاقا من هده الصفحه المتواضعه كل مره تدخل هدا المنتدى وهدا القسم المبارك 
سجلو هنا سلامكم على اهل البيت واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم000000
وكدلك انطلاقا من هده الصفحه سجلو فيها كل ماعندكم لاهل البيت من عنده حديث شريف 
او ابيات من الشعر اومعلومات عن اهل البيت ولكم الاجر والثواب عندالله يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون000
ثبتنا الله على خط الهدايه ونور الولايه
قال الرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم(الزمو مودتنا اهل البيت فانه من لقي الله عزوجل وهو يودنا دخل الجنه بشفاعتنا والدي نفسي بيده لاينفع عبدا عمله الابمعرفة حقنا)
ننتظر ردودكم...
تقبلوا تحياتي...

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*الابن العزيز * 

*بن موسى  آل غزوي*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اشكرك  على هذا  الطرح الجميل* 

*وارجوا الله ان يثبتنا على ولاية  نبينا  محمد و اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين عليهم السلام اجمعين*

*والبرأة  من اعدائهم الى يوم الدين* 

*ابني* 

*هذا المنتدى مخصص  لفضائل وكرامات اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*ويوجد  في الشبكة  منتدى خاص  للأذكار  في المنتدى الاسلامي* 

*وبعد اذنك  سوف انقله  الى ((منتدى  الاذكار اليومية ))*

*  في المنتدى الاسلامي* 

*جزاك الله  ال الف الف خير  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* 

*مع كل المودة والتقدير * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## بن موسى آل غزوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000
مشكور على المرور

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000


الله يعطيك الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم عرفنى نفسك فانك ان لم تعرفنى نفسك لم اعرف نبيك
اللهم عرفنى رسولك فانك ان لم تعرفنى رسولك لم اعرف حجتك
اللهم عرفنى حجتك فانك ان لم تعرفنى حجتك ضللت عن ديني
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بن موسى آل غزوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000

يعطيكم العافية على المرور 
افلح من صلى على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000


الله يعطيك الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم* 
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## علوكه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين واله الطيبين الطاهرين والعن اول واخر عدو لهم الى يوم الدين مشكور اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## بن موسى آل غزوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000

يعطيكم العافية على المرور

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين 
وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله 
ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام على محمد وال محمد
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب 
وقائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه 
الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين 
صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول 
ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته


*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات*


*مــ ش ــكووور أخ ـــوي ..*

*تــ ح ــيااااتي ..*

----------


## بن موسى آل غزوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000

يعطيك االعافية على المرور

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000


الله يعطيك الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000
**
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000*

----------


## amerah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000


الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أناشيد المطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين00000000
السلام على اهل بيت النبوه وموضع الرساله ومختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام على محمد وال محمد0000
السلام على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها ورحمة الله وبركاته000
السلام عليك ياامير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب وقائد الغرالمحجلين ويعسوب الدين وزوج فاطمه 
سيدة نساء العالمين 0000
السلام عليك ياوليد الكعبه الضارب بالسيفين الطاعن بالرمحين صالح المؤمنين امام المتقين
محل المشكلات وسيف الله المسلول ونبراس الفضائل علي بن ابي طالب
السلام على الائمه الاثنا عشر ورحمة الله وبركاته000

----------

